# Cube Predator Bench Program Question



## Turbolag (May 27, 2016)

Hey guys, I just finished week 6 on the Cube Predator. So Brandon says after week 6, to start week 7 and everything stays the same but you choose two different weak point focuses on the light day for bench. The first wave has you doing close grip bench and incline Dumbbells. He says you can add in two new ones like floor press, pause bench, etc. my question is, how to you treat the % on the new movements added? The same set, %, and rep scheme as close grip?

My weak point is off my chest and about 2 inches off my chest. So how do I target that area? Pause presses maybe?

Thanks!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 27, 2016)

Spoto presses and wide grip bench. Follow his percentages.


----------



## Milo (May 27, 2016)

Spoto presses probably my favorite bench accessory.


----------



## Turbolag (May 29, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Spoto presses and wide grip bench. Follow his percentages.





Milo said:


> Spoto presses probably my favorite bench accessory.



Sweet I've never tried Spoto presses. 

So I run them at the same % I was for close grip?

Also for wide grip, how wide do you mean? Right now I put my middle finger on the rings.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 29, 2016)

I mean illegally wide ring finger outside the rings. 

I don't know the cube predator but whatever he wants you to do for % on accessories you do.


----------



## Turbolag (May 29, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I mean illegally wide ring finger outside the rings.
> 
> I don't know the cube predator but whatever he wants you to do for % on accessories you do.



Thanks for the help. Gonna try to get it setup today.

He has close grip after bench at 70%. I've never don't Spoto presses before so I'm just gonna play with it. I'll just do 185 for some reps today and go from there. The same with wide grip bench. I'm just gonna start light and focus on reps.

On all the assistance stuff the % never got real high. Just going to play around and see how it feels.


----------



## Turbolag (May 30, 2016)

So my training max I'm using is 315. Yesterday was the light day, and I did the main work for bench. Then for the two assistance movements I did this:

Spoto presses: 185lbs X 2 sets X 5 reps

Wide grip bench (index finger past the rings): 135 X 3 sets X 10 reps 

What I was thinking of doing was just adding 10lbs to each assistance movement every week up until my test week.

How does this sound? For the assistance on close grip it was max reps. But I didn't want to do max reps on the Spoto presses because I had just done two max reps sets for regular grip bench. I think I'd like to add one more set to the Spoto presses. Maybe. 

What do you guys think?


----------

